# Exceptionally Labyrinther



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought a pair of new fish.





The are many Hydra eat of my discs. It seems to work. I had to tell you.

regards


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Good looking fish

Have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

